
This AI can tell whether you’re liberal or conservative based on your car - joeyespo
http://bgr.com/2017/11/29/science-news-ai-politics-research-cars/
======
madcaptenor
It can tell if my _neighborhood_ is liberal or conservative based on the
_average_ of the cars. Headline's a bit clickbaity.

